# Shania Twain on abuse, betrayal and finding her voice



## daftandbarmy (23 Apr 2018)

Shania Twain on abuse, betrayal and finding her voice: ‘I wanted a break – but not for 15 years’ 

She recorded the bestselling album ever made by a woman, but later disappeared from the limelight. As she begins her first album tour since 2002, she talks about the violent childhood and devastating divorce that make her pop’s great survivor

https://www.theguardian.com/music/2018/apr/22/shania-twain-unexpected-return-freak-illness-country-pop-star


----------

